# Couples Fishing Tournament, Kids "Q" & Crawfish Boil



## recreationgirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Extreme Cookers will be hosting their 2nd Annual Couples Fishing Tournament, April 11, 2015. Teams consist of either one male and one female, or a male child under 15 years of age or a disabled veteran. There are no fishing boundaries for this tournament and contestants may fish from a boat or on land. Teams will be fishing for Speckled Trout, Redfish, Flounder and Hardhead. This tournament is scored on their overall catch of the four (4) species of fish.

This year we have also added a Kids â€œQâ€ Hamburger Cook-Off for kids ages 5-15. Entry fee is $25 and each entrant will be given a portable grill to cook on and keep, 1 pound of hamburger and buns. They will provide their utensils and whatever they want on their burger. Afterwards, we will have our Crawfish Boil Extreme Style and awards banquet.

For more information or to registration go to www.extremecookers.com where you can register on-line or you can download entry forms from site and mail. For more information go to http://www.extremecookers.com/#!extreme-events/c1fn9


----------

